# Which breeder did you get your Vizsla from?



## Aimless1

I'm sure we would all recommend what we get a Vizsla from the breeder we got ours from. So this is not a recommendation for any particular breeder, but rather a place to share where your Vizsla came from.

I'll start. My new V is from DuRite Vizslas in Indiana. Have to wait until December or January for the pup which was whelped 11/5/11. 

So which breeder did you get your Vizsla from?


----------



## Kobi

Hunt'mup Vizslas in Algonquin, IL. They actually just had a litter of 9 on 10/13, and I got to visit with them last Friday, at the young age of 22 days old


----------



## moviegoer

Creekside Kennels in Centerville, Texas- just got her last week. Ginger's 9 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## Skywalker

Reddog Ranch, Southern California


----------



## mswhipple

Wish I could say, but I can't!

I got Willie Boy from Genesee County Animal Control (dog pound) in Flint, Michigan. Cost: $37. Corrective eye surgery for ectropion two months later: $2500. But it's okay -- I've known for a long, long time that there is no such thing as a "free" dog.  Whoever his breeder was did not do the eye cert, obviously. The main thing now is that Willie is a healthy boy. Yay!


----------



## gunnr

All of my Vizsla's have been from Upwind Kennels, Lisa Deforrest, in NH.


----------



## SerCopper

I'll be picking up my little guy this Saturday from Pointblank Dogs, in Norwood, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## RubyRoo

Pleaides Vizslas in Hollywood, FL. We keep in touch with our breeder and meet up from time to time. Definitely will use them again if we decide to have another down the road.


----------



## Crazy Kian

SerCopper said:


> I'll be picking up my little guy this Saturday from Pointblank Dogs, in Norwood, Ontario, Canada.


Liz breeds great dogs and she is a fantastic trainer. Good luck.

We got Kian from Onpoint Vizslas in Mallorytown, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Looney

*(crossing fingers)*
We should be picking up Laszlo in mid feb from SteelCityVizslas...IF they have 3 males in their december litter of Flash/Morgan.

Already have his Steelers Dog tag ready to go!!!!


----------



## tanners_mama

Looney - I don't mean to be rude, or scare you off, but while I was doing research on breeders in the northeast US area, I had heard from a couple of different breeders that they had seen definite temperament issues with many pups coming from Steel City Vizslas. Has anyone else heard of this? It could very well be a rumor (and probably is) but it is just what I have heard.

Then again, who am I to make judgements as I got Tanner from a lady in NE Ohio who has only bred her male and female V's once before. But I must say it was awesome to see both mom and dad in person when we picked him up.


----------



## Looney

Nope, no biggie. I've been following them for a few years. We are from the area so we thought it would be great to get a "local" now that we live in Florida. To me a dog is a family member, and my clan isn't so "normal" so i don't want my dog to be either! ha ha....
Temperment, i truley believe it's how you raise you pup that determines what you end up with.
I've seen and read stories from a bunch of ppl that have gotten SCV's and they all seem happy. Linescreamer on here has one and although he won't show me pics he siad aside from his boy being smaller he's happy but would get a different one next time. He seems to be a hunter so he may have certain needs and expectations. I have neither, just want a puppy now that i'm a grown up.
Can't have 100% perfect dogs right?
We are heading up there in December right after they are born (ironic) so we will get to meet them all. Flash and Morgan both look to be outstanding dogs so i feel okay with our choice. We have put our deposit down already. The timing the circumstances the everything just feels right so.....roll the dice see what we get!!!!!
thanks for the info tho!
other breeders huh...lol....i have never heard a Nissan Dealership talk up the new Honda civic either......for what that's worth right....


----------



## tanners_mama

I completely understand and agree - I wish you all the best with the new pup. We will definitely be looking forward to pictures


----------



## DixiesMom

@ moviegoer-- My 2 yr old Reba came from Creekside!! Who are Ginger's parents?


----------



## WendyW

@ moviegoer & DixiesMom. Our 8 month old male came from Creekside too!! His parents are Nador and Rose.


----------



## Looney

aaaa, now that the iphone camera is good there will be a ton of puppy pics.....if there are 3 males....she seemed to think that wouldn't be an issue so i'm hoping.


----------



## threefsh

Our baby girl Riley comes from Rusty Dog Ranch in Ramona, CA


----------



## redrover

Jasper comes from Mira Vizslas, near Eau Claire, WI.


----------



## jakersmomma

Jake comes from Red Dog Kennels in Carleton, MI (just by Metro Airport). He has a wonderful temperament and is just beautiful. Totally agree in it's how they are raised!


----------



## moviegoer

DixiesMom said:


> @ moviegoer-- My 2 yr old Reba came from Creekside!! Who are Ginger's parents?


Cool! Ginger's parents are Nador and Lillie. How about Reba? Also - do you live in the Austin area by any chance? Would love to hear more about Reba and how everything has worked out. Maybe DM? Anyway so far so great with Ginger. She's very laid back for a Vizsla and we're really enjoying her.


----------



## moviegoer

WendyW said:


> @ moviegoer & DixiesMom. Our 8 month old male came from Creekside too!! His parents are Nador and Rose.


Cool - as I said on the previous post, Ginger's parents are Nador and Lillie. You live in Austin too?


----------



## harrigab

I got Ruby via the vets! an irresponsible breeder let one of his smooth haired V's get to one of his wire-haired V's, and Ruby and her siblings were the result. The breeder wanted the litter destroyed so that he didn't have to register them and lose his credentials, luckily for us the vet refused to destroy a healthy litter and our friend, who works at the vet's, took it upon herself to re-home the pups. This is apparently the 3rd time this has happened with this breeder.


----------



## goodharborLuna

Luna (11months old) is from Against the Wind Vizslas in Kevil, Kentucky-Mark Sullivan breeder. We live in Leland, Michigan. We are so happy to have Luna as part of our family!


----------



## kellygh

Gunnr said:


> All of my Vizsla's have been from Upwind Kennels, Lisa Deforrest, in NH.


Has someone kept Upwind going since Lisa Deforrest passed away?


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/11/next-generation-red-bird-dogs.html

One of the joys of being part of the breeding process I am finding is the joy these dogs can find with the correct owners. 

If you get a pup, take the time to visit with the breeder and meet the sire. Do your homework to find the best you can. We have friends that have traveled across the country to find the right Vizsla. 

It is an investment in time well worth it. Your "new best friend" will be with you for 12 to 14 years.

RBD


----------



## Looney

14 years!!!!

i'm going to try to set records!!!

had a 22yr old cat.

going to feed Laszlo RAW when he gets here plus the love we have for animals seems to be pretty special, never met a animal that didnt' love me!
SO with all that i plan on him being 18 or 19!!!! heck even 20!!!!

i'm soooo excited i can hardley stand myself! getting the cat on RAW next week....wish me luck!

i spoke with Carol and she seems nice enuff and all that so i'm pleased with our choice of a Pittsburgh Vizsla..GO STEELERS!!!


----------



## Suliko

We got Sophie from Suzanne and Larry Grays' Dirigo Vizslas in Sudbury, MA


----------



## Aimless1

redbirddog said:


> http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/11/next-generation-red-bird-dogs.html
> 
> If you get a pup, take the time to visit with the breeder and meet the sire. Do your homework to find the best you can. We have friends that have traveled across the country to find the right Vizsla.
> 
> It is an investment in time well worth it. Your "new best friend" will be with you for 12 to 14 years.
> 
> RBD


Very true Rod. The old adage ... choose the breed, choose the breeder, choose the pup is spot on. As Rod rightly points out it is a decision most of us will live with for a decade and a half. I know I had specific criteria that I expected the breeder to meet before making my decision. I didn't interview them all, but I talked to several before settling down with my choice. Still a roll of the dice but hopefully the odds are in my favor.

Nice to see many of you have chosen the same breeder. Great opportunity for you to share your experiences and maybe have a puppy reunion.


----------



## gunnr

kellygh said:


> Gunnr said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of my Vizsla's have been from Upwind Kennels, Lisa Deforrest, in NH.
> 
> 
> 
> Has someone kept Upwind going since Lisa Deforrest passed away?
Click to expand...

kellygh

I'm not sure. If someone does keep the line going it may be either Bob Seelye, Cliffside Bird Dogs, or Wendy Russell at Widdershins Farm. 
It broke my heart to talk to Lisa in the hospital. She was very ill then, barely able to speak, and actually passed away about 2 months later. She was trying to find good homes for all of the dogs she still had.
Gunnr was the dog I was actually trying to get from her, and I took Tika because Lisa was concerned about her, due to her non-conforming markings. I picked up Gunnr from Wendy Russell about a month after Lisa passed away. 
I never intended to have two actually, but it's worked out. 
I hope someone keeps some of the Upwind line going. Great bird dogs, and better pets.
I'll miss her christmas cards with her dogs in christmas outfits. Very cute, very Wegmanesque.


----------



## denparkin

SerCopper said:


> I'll be picking up my little guy this Saturday from Pointblank Dogs, in Norwood, Ontario, Canada.


My pup if from Pointblank as well, the June 5th 2011 litter. She has been a fantastic addition to the family, and we have had no issues with her behaviour or health. In fact it's been almost a breeze... I think we really lucked out


----------



## harrigab

not to bad a mistake though


----------



## Looney

HE'S SOOO CUTE!!!!! ;D


----------



## mswhipple

I sure wouldn't think of that dog as a "mistake", either, harrigab... Ruby is beautiful! ;D


----------



## JeffKish

We got Obi from an outstanding breeder in Michigan. Midnight Run Vizslas.
Obi has been a pleasure to train and to have around. I am amazed how fast he learns the tricks....

So, if you are in Michigan I highly recommend this breeder.


----------



## Looney

Just got an email from Carol and should have Laszlo mid february! Gosh i hope she has 3 boys........ ;D ;D ;D ;D

i CAN'T wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hope Heinz *(our new kitten)* likes him as much as i will!


----------



## SandraDee

We purchased Scout from Bill and Winnie Stott at Winsong Farm in Nobleton/King City ON. My parents also have a Vizsla from them. They have both been great dogs, in terms of temperment and in appearance, and the Stotts are great to deal with

in the past we also had a Vizsla from Elaine Hopkins at Chakra's Vizsla in Peterborough. Rusty was by far the best Vizsla we have ever had temperment wise. Oh I loved that dog.

Growing up we had a Vizlsa from a breeder in Calgary but I don't remember the kennel name, and the first Vizsla we ever had when I just tiny my parrents rescued from the SPCA - his litter was one that was featured on the nightly local news.


----------



## KashagLake

Holly is a Pointblank pup ;D


----------



## SweetCaroline

Magnus is from Onpoint (ON, Canada) - Companion litter (vs. "hunting/field litter). He's never pointed and I'm ok with that - he is a social butterfly and approaches everything with gusto!


----------



## Snavely2

We got Dory from Teals Vizlas in Illinois.


----------



## Lincolns Parents

Lincoln is from Arlington Washington.


----------



## labar349

My Sophie is from Prairie Vizsla in Chapman, Kansas.


----------



## hank

Hank is from Robert Tomczak's Shiloh Kennels & Stables in Elk Mound, WI.


----------



## Valhalla

Roscoe and Oakley are from Busch Vizslas, Winnebago, IL


----------



## Darci11

Rhapsody Vizsla in East Meadow Long Island whelped on 11/11/11


----------



## Aimless1

Congratulations Darci11.


----------



## Evelyn

Living in Hong Kong there aren't any breeders of Vizslas so I got Chili from Melbourne Australia at a breeder called Hubertus. The Picture below are his litter mates....Chili is Mr. Purple.....


----------



## dwishop

Budapest, Lucy, and Zeus are from Busch Vizslas - Winnebago (Rockford), IL


----------



## sarahaf

Suliko said:


> We got Sophie from Suzanne and Larry Grays' Dirigo Vizslas in Sudbury, MA


Same here!


----------



## tracker

We got Lui from Onpoint Kennels, Mallorytown, Ontairo.


----------



## closet to the pin

Zeke is from Cameo Vizslas in Westminster, Maryland. www.cameovizslas.com


----------



## R E McCraith

Got PIKE from islandtime farm in shelbyville ky


----------



## skovalenko

Hello, I am new to the forum and I am looking to get a viszla adolescent.
I live down town Chicago and I was curious if anyone from the area has gotten a vizsla and what their experience was with this breeder.
Thanks.


----------



## luv2laugh

We got our little Oso from Peter Sideris. He is in that area. He doesn't have litters that often, but we have been extremely happy with our guy. I know ottosmama also got her vizsla through Peter Sideris (from the same litter). 

His website is http://www.vizslapuppies.net

He may be able to refer you to another local breeder if he doesn't have any litters coming up (which I dont think he does). Very nice man.


----------



## Ozkar

Evelyn said:


> Living in Hong Kong there aren't any breeders of Vizslas so I got Chili from Melbourne Australia at a breeder called Hubertus. The Picture below are his litter mates....Chili is Mr. Purple.....


Evelyn, what a small world. How old is Chili and who are his mum and dad? My little Astro is from Agnes' Pali (Hubertus) as well. Your Chili must be gorgeous!!!!!  My little Astro turns 9 months old on the 10th of December. My other Vizsla Ozkar comes from Brozak Kennels, but Astro and Ozkar are 2nd or 3rd cousins as Ozkar's daddy was bred from Hubertus stock. 

Agnes breeds a larger Vizsla, is Chili growing into a bigger Vizsla?


----------



## Emily1970

Our Riley is from Teal's Vizlas in IL


----------



## skovalenko

Thank you for helping me with the leads on where to look!
I am going to throw out another question.
I know that the early months are crucial to vizslas socialization, in growing their confidence and diminishing fear. Has anyone gotten an older puppy 6 months or older and is there a more optimal age to getting them if it is not 10-12 weeks old? Is it common for breeders to keep their pups into their adolescence/teens?

Thanks.


----------



## Aimless1

It is not common for most breeders to keep a pup longer than they need to. Occasionally a breeder/field trainer will keep a dog to sell as a "started pup". 

Whether a puppy, 6 months old or even a year old, it is possible to bond with the pup/dog when it comes into your life. Quest (now 11 yrs old) was brought into our home at 12 weeks. He reads my mind. It depends more on what you choose to do and what you choose not to do. YOU have to provide the climate that allows your pup/dog bond with you.


----------



## skovalenko

Wow, thank you! I am so impressed with the support that dog lovers give one another, I was recommended to try a forum by a friend who got a champion doberman and this has been so great, already in 24 hours I got a lead on a 4 months old pup who is crate trained, socialized and nearly potty trained less than 20 miles from my house!

Has anyone heard of or used Mary and Mark Leipold? this is their website
http://pennysvizslapups.webs.com/

Also what is a fair price to pay for a vizsla pup? I hope I am not opening a can of warms with this question.

Again, thank you and I am looking forward to reading more replys.


----------



## harrigab

skovalenko said:


> Wow, thank you! I am so impressed with the support that dog lovers give one another, I was recommended to try a forum by a friend who got a champion doberman and this has been so great, already in 24 hours I got a lead on a 4 months old pup who is crate trained, socialized and nearly potty trained less than 20 miles from my house!
> 
> Has anyone heard of or used Mary and Mark Leipold? this is their website
> http://pennysvizslapups.webs.com/
> 
> _*Also what is a fair price to pay for a vizsla pup?*_ I hope I am not opening a can of warms with this question.
> 
> Again, thank you and I am looking forward to reading more replys.


if you have to ask the price of love,,,you can't afford it.....Archiebald Reid Boardley 1926-1995


----------



## Mischa

harrigab said:


> skovalenko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, thank you! I am so impressed with the support that dog lovers give one another, I was recommended to try a forum by a friend who got a champion doberman and this has been so great, already in 24 hours I got a lead on a 4 months old pup who is crate trained, socialized and nearly potty trained less than 20 miles from my house!
> 
> Has anyone heard of or used Mary and Mark Leipold? this is their website
> http://pennysvizslapups.webs.com/
> 
> _*Also what is a fair price to pay for a vizsla pup?*_ I hope I am not opening a can of warms with this question.
> 
> Again, thank you and I am looking forward to reading more replys.
> 
> 
> 
> if you have to ask the price of love,,,you can't afford it.....Archiebald Reid Boardley 1926-1995
Click to expand...

love usually costs ~$1000 ;D


We got our girl from Onpoint.
I would also recommend Pointblank as we have had the pleasure of working with Liz for field trial training, but we're so pleased with Mischa's happy-go-lucky temperament and hunting skills, that I think we'd try to get another pup from her parents if/when we're in the market for a pup.


----------



## raps702

Lockwood Vizsla- Spokane, Washington


----------



## Suliko

Mischa said:


> love usually costs ~$1000 ;D


...or more ;D


----------



## redbirddog

> Also what is a fair price to pay for a vizsla pup?


Over the life of your new "best friend" the purchase price will be 20 cents to 60 cents per day.

One vet bill because of some undisclosed medical issue will blow any savings on a "bargain."

Food, shelter and trainning will cost more by far. If you field trial your dog to a championship you NEVER add up what it costs. You would never start. 

A Vizsla is a lifestyle more than a dog.

RBD


----------



## Evelyn

Ozkar said:


> Evelyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Living in Hong Kong there aren't any breeders of Vizslas so I got Chili from Melbourne Australia at a breeder called Hubertus. The Picture below are his litter mates....Chili is Mr. Purple.....
> 
> 
> 
> Evelyn, what a small world. How old is Chili and who are his mum and dad? My little Astro is from Agnes' Pali (Hubertus) as well. Your Chili must be gorgeous!!!!!  My little Astro turns 9 months old on the 10th of December. My other Vizsla Ozkar comes from Brozak Kennels, but Astro and Ozkar are 2nd or 3rd cousins as Ozkar's daddy was bred from Hubertus stock.
> 
> Agnes breeds a larger Vizsla, is Chili growing into a bigger Vizsla?
Click to expand...

Hi Ozkar...Chili is now 14 months old.....the sire is Eagle Rock and the dam is O so Cool....Actually Chili is more on the stocky side but not as tall as some vizslas I've seen here. He weighs about 62lbs now. Actually being here in Hong Kong I've met two other vizslas that are from Hubertus and both are taller than chili but not as stocky....what a small world lol


----------



## tracker

Mischa, how old is your girl, maybe her and Lui are related??


----------



## Mischa

tracker said:


> Mischa, how old is your girl, maybe her and Lui are related??



She's a couple months under 2 now. her birthdate was feb. 2, 2010. Your guy is younger than that, right?
Dam and Sire were Cheeky and Hottshot.

I can't believe I remember all of that off the top of my head!  

Who are Lui's parents?


----------



## MAPLEBABY

Maple is from onpoint, ON.

The breeder said she is the least energetic one in the litter and other more active ones went to hunting homes. As this gal needs at least 2-3 hours of quality exercise per day to be a good girl in the house I can't imagine what other ones would be like  
Other than challenging amount of exercise needs(which we are coping with the help of Dogwalker and daycare) we cant be any happier about her goofy&happy personality and her striking beauty. (I'm a little biased)


----------



## ctracyverizon

Summit is from Cameo Vizsla's in Westminster Maryland.

http://www.cameovizslas.com/


----------



## tracker

Sire was Sammy, and can't remember the dam................ im a bad parent 

When i find out ill post again.


----------



## closet to the pin

So is our Zeke, we got him in Feb of 2011. Zeke is out of Austin and Cassidy




ctracyverizon said:


> Summit is from Cameo Vizsla's in Westminster Maryland.
> 
> http://www.cameovizslas.com/


----------



## Lindsey1420

I also got my V from Teals Vizsla like Snavely2 and Emily1920.


----------



## Looney

I give Steel City Vizslas two paws up! 
My pup doesn't bark at strangers, wheel chairs, door knocks, doorbells...I could go on really I feel blessed! I was scared and know I knock on wood for good luck.
Thanks Carol top notch puppy!!!


----------



## Ruin

*Michael Rovnovsky, Ganado, TX.* 

A truly amazing experience working with him. Picked my Malcolm out of four boys at four weeks! The link below is for the Sire, not sure where a link is for the Dame, but I do have copies of her certification.

Michael was very easy to work with, and was even willing to delay payment while I waited on a bonus from the Army so Malcolm could get to me sooner. I highly recommend him. Also, the dew claw removal and tail docking is great! Had the President of the local Vizsla club tell me so, haha.


----------



## riley455

Lindsey1420 said:


> I also got my V from Teals Vizsla like Snavely2 and Emily1920.


I got Riley from Teals Vizsla, she's 7 months now.


----------



## Lindsey1420

Riley455 said:


> Lindsey1420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also got my V from Teals Vizsla like Snavely2 and Emily1920.
> 
> 
> 
> I got Riley from Teals Vizsla, she's 7 months now.
Click to expand...


Really!? When was Riley was born or who were his parents?


----------



## riley455

Lindsey1420 said:


> Riley455 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsey1420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also got my V from Teals Vizsla like Snavely2 and Emily1920.
> 
> 
> 
> I got Riley from Teals Vizsla, she's 7 months now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really!? When was Riley was born or who were his parents?
Click to expand...

Riley was born August 12, 2011.


----------



## Lindsey1420

Riley455 said:


> Lindsey1420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riley455 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsey1420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also got my V from Teals Vizsla like Snavely2 and Emily1920.
> 
> 
> 
> I got Riley from Teals Vizsla, she's 7 months now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jack was born august 18 from sire He's my buddy "champ" and dam Teal's Ruby. I got they had two litters going.
> Really!? When was Riley was born or who were his parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Riley was born August 12, 2011.
Click to expand...


----------



## Emily1970

My Riley also belongs to Champ and Ruby!!


----------



## Emily1970

My Riley was born January 20th, 2011


----------



## bug2916

We got our V from Pacheco kennals out of Raynam Ma. in Nov 2011. very nice family! they breed labs aslo!


----------



## grnyg

Guszti came from Red Dog Ranch in Ramona, Ca.


----------



## Coco

We got Coco from Onpoint Vizslas. She was born April 6th, 2011. She will be one in a month. Cannot believe how quickly time flies.


----------



## INDRAJM

Got my 3 from Bajos Vizslas in upstate NY.


----------



## Lindsey1420

Emily1970 said:


> My Riley was born January 20th, 2011



LOL!! You scaried me there for a min. In one of your posting you said August. I thought the breeder might have lied. Cant see Jack being born 6 days later. HAHA. It neat that one Vs share parents.


----------



## riley455

Riley is 7 months today (born August 12th), got her from Teals Vizsla. She's 38 lbs.


----------



## city_dog

Sammy is from Onpoint - he was born June 14, 2009... It's almost birthday party time!!


----------



## dextersmom

I thought this thread would be fun to revive... every once in a while I see a pic of someone's V on here that looks so much like Dexter I have to double check it's not him, so I wonder if he's got any siblings on here!

Dexter is from Schaben's Vizslas in Iowa and Onpoint lines. I know Rusty Dog Ranch has some dogs out of Schaben's Vizslas so I think there are some relations on the forum 

Anyone else?


----------



## MilesMom

We have 2 rusty dog ranch vizslas! Miles' grandma is a Schabens vizsla and chase's mom is a Schabens vizsla.


----------



## CatK

Morris was from the Mouldens just North of Barnsley. The mum was called Jo and the dad was a stud dog from Hungary (Bedai Valley Hunters Bugac). I'd love to find his brothers and sisters!


----------



## tknafox2

Wow, Great journey through some past names and faces... I saw many Avatars that I haven't seen in a long time, I missed them, but now I really miss them.
Both Foxy and Fergy came from Rocky Mtn Vizsla in Ramona CA. Both were sired by Judah, Foxy's dame was Sonny (8/6/10, Fergy's dame was Luna (6/25/13)


----------



## samkins

We got Moose from Red Dog Ranch in Ramona CA, our dad is also Judah!


----------



## einspänner

Zöldmáli Wirehaired Vizslas in Páty, Pest, Hungary. There's 19, count 'em, 19 dogs in this picture.  Scout's mom, Barka, is sitting to the left of the breeder. Her name makes me laugh.


----------



## CatK

Wowsers! Makes you want a wirey!! What a gorgeous hairy gang!


----------



## tknafox2

samkins said:


> We got Moose from Red Dog Ranch in Ramona CA, our dad is also Judah!


That is Awesome!!! Moose and Fergy are 1/2 brothers... Which dame is Moose's Mom??


----------



## emilycn

R said:


> Got PIKE from islandtime farm in shelbyville ky


This is where Lua came from! Her mom and dad are Misse and Eli. I just love Paul.


----------



## stefanessa

We got Jax from Dream Vizsla's in Norfolk, ON (near Turkey Point). He is 9 months old and was born May 24th 2013. 

He is absolutely amazing (beautiful and brilliant) and I would definitely go back to Cheri if we got another puppy.


----------



## R E McCraith

Em - PIKE is out of Pointe Blancs Rusty Miracle & Homeagain Islandtime Tulip - bred 2 hunt & he does !!!!!


----------



## emilycn

RE I think Lua would be a great hunter if I knew how to get her into it, but for now she's just happy being my pal.


----------



## MCD

OK I am adding another Dream Vizsla and Cheri Crawford Testen puppy to the mix. Dharma is from the same breeder as Jax. I don't know from which of the 2 litters Jax is from but Dharma is from the Scarlett/ Drum litter born on May 24, 2013


----------



## jld640

tknafox2 - Savannah is one of Foxy's littermates! In your first picture, Savannah is the one on the far left.


----------



## tknafox2

jld640... What a small Vizsla world this is!! That means Savannah and Fergy are related through Judah. In that picture there is another V between Savannah then Foxy( im in the orange cap) next is Sonny & Judah. It is a great family photo!
There are a lot more pictures of that FUN day on Marilyns Web page, which is very old, and hasn't been updated in years.


----------



## Bronson

Bronson came from Bravo Vizslas in Livingston, TX... Rollin (Dad) and Blizzard (Mom)


----------



## wbavos

Daisy is from Creekside Kennel (in Texas)! Her parents are Nador & Birs. Lynette has been awesome to work with.


----------



## Tika V

JeffKish said:


> We got Obi from an outstanding breeder in Michigan. Midnight Run Vizslas.
> Obi has been a pleasure to train and to have around. I am amazed how fast he learns the tricks....
> 
> So, if you are in Michigan I highly recommend this breeder.


My "Tika"of the Midnight Sky FDJ was bred By Jon @ Midnight Run Vizslas. Who Is Obi out of? 
Tika is out of FC AFC MVSDCH Crimsons Lord "Rigby" of Linden JH X Midnight run fast and furiuos "Mia".


----------



## andallis

Finley came from Heartland Vizslas out of Illinois. She was born Jan 26th, 2013.


----------



## TexasBirdDog

My boy is coming from the famous Mehagian Vizslas out of Arizona. I will be getting him on December 1st. 

Mrs. Marge Mehagian has been involved with the breed for over 50 years!

http://www.mehagianvizslas.com/?page_id=41


----------



## Firefighter

In 2010 we got ours from Highland Vizsla in Ohio. At 6 weeks, I feel it was too early to take him. 
It's something we will certainly consider next time we look for breeders.


----------



## Lesa P

Budapest, Hungary


----------



## Melinda Meyers

I got Cooper from Island Time Farms in Kentucky


----------



## Jtereschyn

Hi all. We are from Ontario, Canada. We got Finn from Pointblank Dogs in Norwood, Ontario. 

Great breeders !


----------



## adkmayfire

Stowe-Away Vizslas, Waterbury, Vermont
Whelped May 16, 2017


----------



## 84628

Both our Vizslas came from Lockwood/Eylar Kennels in Okanogan, WA. Can't say enough nice things about them! No show dogs, just hunters n pets.


----------



## craigandsherri

Russet Leather Vizslas is where my girl came from.


----------



## NatalieZ

Vizsla puppies of Grangeville from Idaho!


----------

